# Favourite dremel?



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would just go to Menard's or Lowe's or whatever big hardware store you have and get a Dremel (that is the brand name). I have the cordless one now and LOVE it. I had the corded one for years and gave it to my folks for their dogs - it's still going strong and it probably almost 20 years old!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Locket,

I used the pedi-paws on Grace when she was a puppy. We have graduated to the Master Grooming tools grinder model #10011 from Petedge. I love it, it literally takes seconds to do. She is funny about her back feet, so I tie her ears up and smear peanut butter on a saucer. By the time she has had a few licks, I am done!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a $20 cordless dremel from walmart. It does the job, but it's not as strong as the more expensive ones.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a cordless Dremel Mini Mite. It's at least 5 years old so they may not sell that exact model anymore. I'm sure there is newer and better ones available. I got mine at Home Depot.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been snooping for one of these... All of my dogs nails bleed when I cut them, and it horrifies me.. So I have a cordless one that works.. But not like I would like it too. So the Dremel sounds like the name of the game then? Do they all have to use the sanding disk or do any of them have actual head like a Dremel itself What is best?


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

They are interchangeable. Some people prefer the sanding discs but I like the stone grinders. You can get them in different shapes and sizes (they're the orange colored ones). They will get hot if you grind too long on one nail so go carefully.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

puppylove said:


> They are interchangeable. Some people prefer the sanding discs but I like the stone grinders. You can get them in different shapes and sizes (they're the orange colored ones). They will get hot if you grind too long on one nail so go carefully.


So the getting hot part , do the sanding disks help with this ? I do remember waaaaay back i had a fellow dog show person that had one of these and it got very hot you could smell it...So yes i would be careful . It has to be etter than the clippers..


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I would just go to Menard's or Lowe's or whatever big hardware store you have and get a Dremel (that is the brand name). I have the cordless one now and LOVE it. I had the corded one for years and gave it to my folks for their dogs - it's still going strong and it probably almost 20 years old!


I picked mine up today!! Thanks


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So Olie did you get the dremel one ? Corded or cordless?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I have a $20 cordless dremel from walmart. It does the job, but it's not as strong as the more expensive ones.


I have the Dremel from WalMart but not the cordless one. It's very very powerful and does a good job but boy it's super loud.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> So Olie did you get the dremel one ? Corded or cordless?


I got the dremel and cordless. Which I prefer. I will likely do this outside.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I use my mom's cordless Craftsman (Sears brand) dremel. It is great and has a low and high setting that both work wonders. I haven't done it on Perry yet, but it worked great on TQ and TheGrey. 

Let me just say, that TheGrey's nails were attrocious, they are short and beautiful now!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I must admith that with only be able to take the tippies off of mine they are starting to look like eagle talons So the Dremel is coming to live with me right quick.. I think i like the cordless idea...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I must admith that with only be able to take the tippies off of mine they are starting to look like eagle talons So the Dremel is coming to live with me right quick.. I think i like the cordless idea...


LOL! That was Olie!! He is looking much better and it is really quick and painless!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Tht is really good to know ... I really appreciate the advise as I did not know which one to buy .. I already have a cordless that is really pretty worthless...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I like grinding nails so much better than cutting them.. it looks so much better. Here's my dogs after just doing hers.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done they look great. I'm going to try my husbands dremel on Sport. He hates getting his nail trimmed and therefore they are awful. I'm hoping that this will work better.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll be getting the Mini Mite cordless dremel. Too bad I have to wait til christmas...
Fluffyspoos, great looking nails!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I like grinding nails so much better than cutting them.. it looks so much better. Here's my dogs after just doing hers.


Wow thanks for the photo they look fabulous.. I am going shopping for this and for the stuff that roxy told me about ..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! She's REALLY good about getting it done, so don't be discouraged if it takes a bit of practice if your dog isn't too keen on the idea.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the dremel that I have:

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=10.8V+Lithium-ion+Cordless


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

The one I have is the Dremel Stylus on the right of AgilityIG's link. I love it.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

This is fabulous thread !!! 

Now if somebody would make a video of "how to do it" - it would be fantastic 

Is there any way one can make a boo-boo with that tool O-O ??? I have a phobia of electric tools LMAO - that is why I ask *blush I would just "die" if I caused any pain to a puppy by accident or because I did not know of how to do it correct way :smow:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Now if somebody would make a video of "how to do it" - it would be fantastic


I'll get one up as soon as my dogs nails are a bit longer!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

What size sanding disks &/or stone grinders do you use? How long do they last before needing to be replaced? Are any other attachments needed? 
This would be for a standard, somewhere between 38-45 lbs.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

There is an excellent video on the net with directions :

homepages.udayton.edu/~merenski/.../dremel/dremel.html

I use the coarse sandpaper drum and it lasts me about 3 months in a professional grooming shop.

Nothing else is needed. The sandpaper drum will come in the dremel kit.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson has one lone deformed dew claw that is very hard to get to, especially as his fur is getting so long around his ankles. I poked that little nail thru a piece of paper so that it was hair free as I ground. This would probably work for the regular nails that are covered in fur. I hope that's clear, maybe I should post a picture.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, kanata, the link didn't work, but here it is; http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html it's a GOOD site for a good how-to on dremelling.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

This is how I am able to grind that pesky dew claw. When I first found it, it was long sharp and very curled.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow great idea !


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> I would just go to Menard's or Lowe's or whatever big hardware store you have and get a Dremel (that is the brand name). I have the cordless one now and LOVE it. I had the corded one for years and gave it to my folks for their dogs - it's still going strong and it probably almost 20 years old!


we have the same corded one (I think) it does work very quickly for the little dog nails


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I find that I end up using the corded dremel more than the cordless. The cordless just does not seem to have the same grinding power.. But I do use both ..


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great site, FD! I've bookmarked it for future referral.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Regarding the dremels, what model & settings (speed) do you recommend? The 'how to dremel' link says she uses the multipro's first two settings. Would a 2 speed dremel work OK? Which one? What dremels do you think work best? Would you recommend cordless over corded? 
I am hoping to get lots of advice. This is a good thread.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I always use the lowest setting... and just use the corded one that my bf has; he uses it for his car.  Its a great understanding, I switch out the head for the dogs, he switches out the head for sawing car parts (or whatever stuff guys do on cars).


----------

